# Pacific Ale - Dry Hop Alternative



## Bax (2/12/16)

Hey guys, 

I've put down a batch of the Stone and Wood Pacific Ale, now I've done this before and I've enjoyed the recipe, but this time around, I don't have any additional Galaxy to dry hop with.
And I strained the hops out when they went into the fermenter. 

So I'm fearing it may be a little on the tame side when it comes to the aroma. 

I've got a bit leftover, lots of Citra, but I've also got some Nelson Sauvin amongst others, Maybe I could do 20g of both?


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/12/16)

Just go Citra and leave the NS out.
Citra is a great dry hop.
NS is hair of the devils gonads.


----------



## Bax (2/12/16)

I've heard good things about dry hopping with NS!

But yeah fair enough, hopefully I have enough Citra in all my half empty packets.


----------



## Coodgee (2/12/16)

I was going to say citra or ns! Go the citra. 200g


----------



## Gigantorus (8/12/16)

A couple I'd go with would be:

- Experimental Grapefruit
- Simcoe
- Centennial
- Brooklyn (Moutere)


Cheers,

Pete


----------



## damoninja (8/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> citra. 200g


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (8/12/16)

Sorry to take this a bit off-topic. My question is in regards to Galaxy pellets vs flowers for S&W clone.

I have recently brewed and kegged Bacchus Brewing/Craftbrewer Rock and Timber. As per recommendation I dry hopped with flowers vs pellets. I dry hopped in the keg with 60g of Galaxy in 3 teaballs - 20g each teaball.

IMO the aroma isn't that close to Stone and Wood. Would this be because I used too much (I don't think this would be it), or the fact the flowers weren't fresh. They were 2014 or 2015 (can't remember) crop flowers. I now see they have 2016 crop Galaxy flowers and pellets in stock. I am not sure too give it another go with this year's crop or just stick to pellets and forget flowers as IMO, it didn't have the same aroma as a S&W.

What amounts and what form of hops has given people the closest aroma to the commercial Pacific Ale>


----------



## Coodgee (8/12/16)

You can get an almost exact copy with 120g pellets. Make sure you dry hop at fermenting temps not cold and i rack to secondary before dry going because yeast will interplay with the hop aroma


----------



## Radshoes (8/12/16)

Coodgee said:


> You can get an almost exact copy with 120g pellets. Make sure you dry hop at fermenting temps not cold and i rack to secondary before dry going because yeast will interplay with the hop aroma


Is this for a 20 litre batch?

Probably best to give a grams per litre example for dry hopping


----------



## Bax (8/12/16)

I whimped out a little and only added 30g of Citra dry. Was in there for 2 days before crashing. I'll go to a secondary and bottle on the weekend.

23L batch.


----------



## Coodgee (8/12/16)

Radshoes said:


> Is this for a 20 litre batch?
> 
> Probably best to give a grams per litre example for dry hopping


22L batch. 



Also, 30g citra is wimpy AF.


----------



## Reedy (8/12/16)

What timing, going to dry hop my S&W PA clone this evening, was leaning towards 60gm but 120gm it is!

Is the difference between dry hopping in primary as opposed to secondary that noticeable Coodgee?

And yes, 30gm of citra is wimpy AF


----------



## Coodgee (9/12/16)

Reedy said:


> What timing, going to dry hop my S&W PA clone this evening, was leaning towards 60gm but 120gm it is!
> 
> Is the difference between dry hopping in primary as opposed to secondary that noticeable Coodgee?
> 
> And yes, 30gm of citra is wimpy AF


It was just a tip i got from a yank podcast. I think it was Jameel (spelling?) Who said the only reason he uses a secondary now is for a dry hop.


----------



## Rod (9/12/16)

Bax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've put down a batch of the Stone and Wood Pacific Ale, now I've done this before and I've enjoyed the recipe, but this time around, I don't have any additional Galaxy to dry hop with.
> And I strained the hops out when they went into the fermenter.
> ...


any chance of the recipe


----------



## Coodgee (9/12/16)

There is a really good recipe in the recipe section here. It's spot on when you use a 6grams/l dry hop. ...and maybe drop the munich. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/877-sticks-and-stones/

I did a side-by-side comparison and it is really close. some of their batches are different though. mostly in mouthfeel. you can get some really silky pints and some really watery ones.


----------



## Bax (9/12/16)

Rod said:


> any chance of the recipe


It's floating around here somewhere. It's an extract recipe.



> [SIZE=10.5pt]Recipe: 109 Stone & Wood Pacific Ale[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=10.5pt]Style: American Pale Ale
> TYPE: Extract
> 
> ...


the Spreadsheet on here doesn't line up with those figures. I think I had OG of 1.039, and I doubt it'll be 20.8 IBU. 

But I'm about to bottle it and I'll see how it turns out.


----------



## siege (9/12/16)

You're lucky to have lots of Citra, sold out near me. 

I've had a lot of success emulating the iconic Aussie pale ale style differently when galaxy is unavailable. 

Very late addition of topaz
Then dry hop with Vic secret. 

Good thing is both are easy to come by and cheaper than Citra.


----------



## earle (9/12/16)

Bax said:


> It's floating around here somewhere. It's an extract recipe.
> 
> 
> the Spreadsheet on here doesn't line up with those figures. I think I had OG of 1.039, and I doubt it'll be 20.8 IBU.
> ...


Good old recipe 109. This is actually my recipe. I'm curious what IBU you get with spreadsheet.


----------



## Bax (9/12/16)

earle said:


> Good old recipe 109. This is actually my recipe. I'm curious what IBU you get with spreadsheet.


Hey earle, credit where credit is due. I've made it before many moons ago and really enjoyed it. Haven't brewed in a while and this was my fall back so well done.

Extract spreadsheet spits out


IBU

16.8

EBC

4.6


----------



## Rod (10/12/16)

_Looks worth a try_

_thanks _

_Rod_


----------



## warra48 (10/12/16)

I'm bottling a batch tomorrow of an APA I dry hopped with Galaxy and Simcoe to 2 gr/litre. Looking forward to the result.


----------

